# The road awaits! Let's chat



## TwoCanVan (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi All!

We are Jacques and Rochez and have a 2016 Ford Transit Jumbo/L4H3 about to begin conversion for full time, off grid living.

We are based in the UK but will venturing through Europe and the middle east in the next few years. We then hop to ship to the USA and drive down to Patagonia. In 2015 we lived in a rental for 3 months and loved it and now this dream is coming true. We have always been nomads at heart and we excited to join the community of alternative living.

Started an Instagram channel if you want to follow along:
TwoCanVan (@two.can.van) • Instagram photos and videos


 Happy camping


----------



## Makzine (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## toasty (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi, welcome to the site:fun:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi welcome along and enjoy your adventures :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome from N/Ireland,do try our sister site motorhome builder,lots of tips etc for self contained vans.:wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome.
All the accumulated knowledge, wisdom and experience is in the many forums and threads.
Have fun and adventures


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 13, 2019)

Welcome along....

Good choice vehicle wise ;-)


----------



## jeanette (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------

